# Supplements



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

Has anyone had any success with dietary supplements? Over the years I've dumped a good amount of money into vitamins and over the counter supplements, to no avail. I have read stories of them helping other people.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Turmeric, passion flower, bacopa, and a few adaptogenic herbs in tea form have done wonders for me, mostly with depression and anxiety. I also take magnesium, B complex, selenium, D and K (together), zinc and digestive enzymes with meals. We're depleted of most of these in our Western diets so these can have a huge effect on brain function if you're especially lacking in any one area.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Have tried a hell of a lot of supplements. L-theanine and magnesium taurate seemed to bring some slight relief but that didn't last. Interestingly they both act on GABA

At the moment I am trying a probiotic and prebiotic diet that I have never tried before. Only a slight effect on DP but feel the most physically relaxed I have in YEARS! Also sleeping better. These bacteria act by increasing GABA and also increase GABA receptors in the brain! It's only been 9 days which is actually quite amazing. Currently taking:

B-gos (increases bifidobacterium- have it in my morning gaba tea) (fiber also found in chickpea (hummus) and beans)

Inulin (also bifido and acido amongst other healthy bacteria- have this is my afternoon + evening tea)

Yakhult (non brand) in morning- L. casei

L. acidophilus and L.rhamnosus 1 pill every meal

Cottage cheese lunch

Kimchi - high in GABA and GABA producing bacteria http://aem.asm.org/content/77/7/2264.full

Tempeh- bit gross but also has rhizopus as well as other Lactobacillus baceria

Taurine- increases gaba enzyme of body

P5P (B6)- most absorbable form of b6 and is needed to produce gaba

Magnesium sulfate (epsom salts)- Magnesium increases gaba and acts at GABA receptors

GABA tea- has high gaba levels and gaba forming bacteria (though I don't know if many bacteria survive)

Long list and fairly expensive but noticing really positive results so far. More than any other medication/diet/supplement I've taken this far. Reviews of people claiming these bacteria cured long term depression/anxiety are all over the internet! It's actually unbelievable, I've heard it again and again and always thought it sounded ridiculous that it could be related. But my DP did start with very severe abdominal pain after eating weed so feeling very hopeful!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Acetylcysteine and sarcosine are in my opinion the most interesting supplements for Depersonalization Disorder. Acetylcysteine might reduce glutamate release and increase dopaminergic transmission, while sarcosine enhances transmission thorugh NDMA-receptors. Both were also tested in other mental disorder that are hard to treat and some studies showed benefits, although more research is needed.

Most other supplements are probably useless if there is no deficency.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Needles and haystacks come to mind....

There are definitely tonnes of deficiencies going on but finding the right supplements is extremely difficult....God only knows what kind of deficiencies are going on in our bodies to create the chaos thats going on with the chemicals in our brains.......Lets face it....Our modern diet is atrocious to say the least....I dont even like to think about what all the processed and chemical sprayed fruits and vegetables are doing to our bodies....Ironic thing is if ya wanna eat healthy nowadays it costs you more.....

Science will figure it out one day Im sure....For now its absolute guess work.......


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, you can start with the most common deficiencies. Calcium, D, Magnesium, Iron and B12 (def take extra B12) stress depletes zinc, so I'd take more of that, but too much and you risk mucking up your zinc/copper balance, the answer is take all of them really in just the right quantities/relationships, easier said than done, especially as most multivitamins are of poor quality. I'm going to right a post on supplements when I've got a but more time, also def add high quality omega/fish oil.

Possible tumeric, for its anti inflammatory effects. Ashwagandha is interesting too. I'll post some more stuff on supplements soon.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Well, you can start with the most common deficiencies. Calcium, D, Magnesium, Iron and B12 (def take extra B12) stress depletes zinc, so I'd take more of that, but too much and you risk mucking up your zinc/copper balance, the answer is take all of them really in just the right quantities/relationships, easier said than done, especially as most multivitamins are of poor quality. I'm going to right a post on supplements when I've got a but more time, also def add high quality omega/fish oil.


People should be tested if they actually have a deficency, before taking supplemenets.


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

I read an article about DHEA It looks somewhat promising. For 20 bucks I might give it a go. The only thing that worries me are the people that premote things that do not work. I usually avoid any Information from a source that this trying to directly sell you their product.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

are you sure you don't mind DHA that is found in fish or krill oil? DHEA is androstenolone...


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> are you sure you don't mind DHA that is found in fish or krill oil? DHEA is androstenolone...


Yes, DHEA, it's supposed to act as a "neurosteroid".


----------



## kathryndinovo (7 mo ago)

Supplements help. You just have to understand that these additional products should be taken not to lose weight or gain muscle but to amplify your results. Therefore, there is little to no point in taking them if you don't work out or at least maintain a caloric deficit (for losing weight) and a caloric surplus (for gaining weight). Moreover, it is crucial to make sure your supplements are high-quality. This niche is booming right now, and I know it might be difficult to find them. I have personally bought mine from paradigmpeptides.com for the past 1.5 years.


----------

